# FOSTERED: Hagerstown, MD Dwarf Pair



## Strongheart

URGENT: 6 to Die Monday/Hagerstown Described as four very large, obese bunnies kept in very small cages. And two dwarves, kept together. They posted, without photos, on Petfinder for maybe 2-3 weeks and ran an ad in the local paper.

Please call the shelter Saturday and Monday first thing to give any of these buns a reprieve. Here is a link to their rabbit listings:

New Zealand
http://tinyurl.com/3276u9

Holland lop
http://tinyurl.com/372mov

Mini Rex
http://tinyurl.com/2nam5r

Flemish Giant
http://tinyurl.com/34u3mr

and two Americans, unnamed, no picture or description. 

The shelter info is:
13011 Maugansville Rd Hagerstown, MD 21740 Phone: 301-733-2060 Fax: 301-733-0248


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Poor bunnies!! I hope a member lives near there and can help them! I will be thinking about these bunnies all weekend...


----------



## Pipp

Thanks Strongheart, I was just coming to post this here myself. 

I have the same version as you, and I don't quite understand the ad.. The descriptions don't match. 

Under Breed, the one says Flemish, age isAdult,and under size, it says Small. :?

And where do the four large and two dwarfs come into it? 

Very confusing.Is anybody in the area (or elsewhere) that can call the shelter for more info? 



sas


----------



## ra7751

I just e-mailed a friend....and a new member of this forum...that lives in Maryland and asked if she could look into this. She is part of Bunderground so if they are in danger, we might can move them to safety. Let's keep our fingers crossed and that they are not in danger. I will also contact another member of BGRR too.

Randy


----------



## Pipp

Here's a bit more infr less. Not sure. (Not hard to tell these guys don't get a lot of rabbits in, huh). :rollseyes

This is from their website:

_Bunny Alert
[size=-2]09 Nov 2007[/size] 

The Humane Society of Washington County currently has 6 lovely bunnies available for adoption. Four litter trained rabbits complete with cages and water bowls were recently brought to the facility and they join the two rabbits already living at the shelter. We are now looking for good homes for these lovely bunnies which are one giant rabbit, one loop eared, one Aussie, one chinchilla and two miniature rabbits.
_
http://www.hswcmd.org/breaking-news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1194647096&archive=&start_from=&ucat=6&

Alicia, for one, has a Flemish-size hole in her heart.I think others here have been looking. I maybe able to talk a friend in DC into taking the Holland "loop"girl (if she's single)to bond with her boy, or at least foster somebunny for a few days,especially if they have their own cages.

sas


----------



## ra7751

I just sent e-mails to my friend and also to the director of Bunderground Railroad asking for assistance to investigate what is happening and intervening if necessary. Will post responses as soon as I get them.

Randy


----------



## pla725

I think meant New Zealand not Aussie under breed. Actually the rabbit's name is Aussie.


----------



## gentle giants

I kinda was a little surprised, what little detail they posted in the ad for the Flemish said it's size was small? Is she young, or a cross, or what? I have to say, I don't know how they really expected them to get adopted without any pics or information on them whatsoever.


----------



## Strongheart

This shelter is very unfriendly to rabbits. When they kill these 6, they won't have any left and that's how they like it. At least they don't send them off to petting zoos anymore. They are a very high kill shelter for all animals and they do no educational outreach at all. I'm surprised they even did put a petfinder listing at all this time. They keep getting rabbits but refuse to put them in a public area where they can be seen and allocate them their own space.


----------



## Pipp

Any chance of getting a few days extension? :?



sas


----------



## JadeIcing

*Pipp wrote: *


> Alicia, for one, has a Flemish-size hole in her heart.
> sas






Yes I do. Oh man with Teresa sick brining another right at this moment scares me. 5hrs and 35min drive. I work non stop the next few weeks. I can't make a drive.


ETA: Cripes this is killing me. I wish I could but how??


----------



## Pipp

good news/bad news scenario... 

good news: a lot of people will be traveling this week, 

bad news: they may not have a lot of time to deal with stuff. 

but I think the former may outweigh the latter. we just have to get the word out, five hours isn't so bad. i actually got a good response from my craigslist ad when we were looking for indiana rides, they were just a few days late.

if you can call the shelter and get more info and express an interest, that will help, they will at leastthink twice about moving too quickly if a lot of people are asking.

sas ray:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm trying to remember where Fredrick, MD is....because when we lived at Andrews AFB, I remember seeing a rabbit group at Petsmart or Petco or whatever...down in Waldorf, MD one weekend.

I remember looking at rabbits and thinking how big the New Zealands were and having the gal say, "oh we get them bigger than that.."

:biggrin2: I tried to talk Art into letting me get a rabbit that day - but he said no.

Little did he know.....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I will see if I can call tomorrow. Not sure if they are open tomorrow. I work 7am Monday. :?


----------



## pla725

I checked the site. It is in Hagerstown, MD off of I-81. They are closed Sundays.


----------



## Pipp

My roommate's gf in DC may be able to foster if not adopt the lop, but transportation may be an issue. They'll check with friends in the area. 

I think the Flemish is an easy rehome, CT or otherwise. 

We just need somebody to get them all out on Monday while arrangements are made, or make enough noise for a temp reprieve. 

(How far is DC from Boston?) 

Keep on it folks! leaseplease:



sas ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Anyone know if she would be spayed?


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Anything I can do from WI? Are HouseRabbitNetwork or Friends of Rabbits a rescue org' option for these guys? Unsure how full their space is? Should you need a letter of support on reprieve time I will compose. I understand what it's like working with non-friendly rabbit shelters - and I'm hoping they can get transferred out to safety. 
Across the miles ray:


----------



## Pipp

Thanks so much Julie. Contacting them I'm sure would be very helpful. I have to assume that Strongheart will know the status, but if everybody with any even possibleoptions at all gets in touch with the shelter first thing tomorrow, I'm sure that will help. 

sas :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing

I hope somethink can be done. I wish we could see these buns. It would give them a better chance.


----------



## Pipp

Alicia, can you send them a fax today? That way they'll have it on their desk in the morning. 

Just let them know you've very interested and want more info. 

That would be great. 

(Anybody else who can do that, too, would be great. I don't have a fax). 



sas ray:


----------



## Haley

This was posted on Bunderground as well so hopefully someone in the area can help.

These poor babies. I dont understand how shelters expect these animals to get adopted if they wont even take a moment to post a picture online. Its really sad.


----------



## Pipp

Haley, has there been much response/chat about it on BGRR? I think Randy emailedthem andgot the impression they were on it? 

My roommate is a slacker, really need to kick his butt to get him moving. Haven't even seen him since he confirmed he and his gf, who lives in DC, which is where he's from, would likea girl as a companion for their boy-lop. (He's dodging me 'cause he hasn't done his dishes in daaaays). Really hope he can get something going in time. He also has other friends in the area.

He's also going home for Christmas, so it's possiblehe can bring somebunny back with him, too. 

sas :?


----------



## JadeIcing

No way to fax. I am going to try and call ASAP.:?


----------



## Haley

*Pipp wrote: *


> Haley, has there been much response/chat about it on BGRR? I think Randy emailedthem andgot the impression they were on it?



They got your email, sas, so they linked to the forum here. I know a few people have suggested they could help with transport if homes were really available for these guys. I dont know that anyone actually called the shelter. 

Alicia, were you able to get ahold of them and are you really interested?


----------



## Pipp

my roomie's gf is about three hours away in southern VA... 

I wonder if Strongheart contacted the rescues in the area? 



sas :?


PS: Hard for anybody to confirm interest with such limited info...


----------



## Pipp

Mini-rex is a little grey boy, already neutered, about four lbs. :inlove:

That's all I asked about for now. (I have a mini-rex fetish). When the roomie heads to DC for Christmas, maybe he can bring him back.

Anyhoo, person on the phone says "they're not going anywhere anytime soon," although it doesn't sound like any adoptions areclose, and no rescues have stepped in. 

sas :nerves1


----------



## Strongheart

I am a local rescue. I did not contact Friends of Rabbits. I have just split off from them so I won't be calling them or contacting them. I highly doubt they could do anything anyway. 

I have no room, am overflowing as we speak. House Rabbit Society just went in and called me with a description. They recommended the two dwarves but PTS asap since they are so skittish (which I find is usually just shelter stress--they can hear the dogs because they are basically in the dog kennel). 

Flemish giant-- male, agouti, very nice
NZW male, very nice
grey mini rex, girl?
Cinnamon holland lop, male, very nice

The staff member whomever spoke to on the phone is misinformed (it is now many shelter policies not to let their staff think any animals get euthanized now so staff is not in the know, esp. at this place)

HRS says their execution date has been extended 'for a few days' from the shelter manager (in charge of PTS list).

Too bad about the 2 dwarves since they never present well in the shelters. But I have no room.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I just got home. It was so insane I forgot to take my break. If it is male I can not. We already have to many issues with to many males. *

*Bonding had to step way back. I don't think I will be adding any too the trio. Dallas keeps starting fights with the other two. I have actually had to seperate them.*

*Haley wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Haley, has there been much response/chat about it on BGRR? I think Randy emailedthem andgot the impression they were on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got your email, sas, so they linked to the forum here. I know a few people have suggested they could help with transport if homes were really available for these guys. I dont know that anyone actually called the shelter.
> 
> Alicia, were you able to get ahold of them and are you really interested?
Click to expand...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Is it absurd to hope that Chenoa Manor could assist a few? I perceive (guesstimate) that a number of the Michigan buns in death-slaughter status are headed to the east side? 

I read their descriptions -- thanks for posting and kudos to HRS for stepping in and considering what rescue space is available. Buying more time. Strongheart, JadeIcing, I can relate to starting a rescue. Oh my word, being in a dog kennel would create Enough Stress to a prey-species companion.

We do what we can and save one heartbeat -or more- at a time !!! 

Thinking optimistically that HRS, local rescues may save some heartbeats. The overflowing comment is a common statement. All you need to hear is nice, very nice, and ... again, my support is coming in from afar.

Keeping my pads crossed,


----------



## pla725

Why put the two dwarfs to sleep due to shelter stress! Come on. With time and attentionI'm sure they can settle down. Geez. I can't believe that.


----------



## Pipp

They told me the Mini-rex is a male... wasn't the Flemish female? 

If somebody thinks the dwarfs can survive a flight to Vancouver and they can makearrangements, I'll take 'em here. 

None of the 'cage aggressive' or 'skittish' buns I've taken in have ever turned out to be that way once they got here. 



sas


----------



## Pipp

PS: I'm seeing a number of outdoor/indoor sanctuaries springing up around the country(s), if the shelter and rescue aren't set in following the HRS rules, there are options. 

(How far are these bunnies from the NY/Canada border?) 

sas :?


----------



## Haley

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Is it absurd to hope that Chenoa Manor could assist a few?


Nope, unfortunatelytheyre at their limit. Besides the 35 from MI, theyre also taking 5 from Chicago, 10-15 from California and then they have about 15 there already. So once the barn is up its going to be pretty full already.

Heres hoping someone in that area can step in. Its really sad that these bunnies will be pts simply due to shelters that know little to nothing about rabbit care.


----------



## JadeIcing

I thought it was female but they are saying male. 

Question do flemmies come in agouti??


----------



## pla725

Maybe something can be arranged through bunderground. I'm not sure of the process.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*pla725 wrote: *


> Why put the two dwarfs to sleep due to shelter stress! Come on. With time and attentionI'm sure they can settle down. Geez. I can't believe that.
> 
> 
> - Barry in the avatar was an aggressive rabbit at the shelter. Bite wound scar in my right hand. Soon as he bit down and ripped skin, I was convinced he needed OUT. A few weeks after I got him here, into rescue, he learned to kiss me and only shows an aggressive side "at times."  To protect his sweetheart Karla.
> 
> Will keep watching for updates. Glad you filled in on the numbers at Chenoa Manor, Haley.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Are there any updates on what's going on? Is there anything I can do to help from here in Alaska? If there is a girl bunny and if it would be possible to fly her to Alaska, and if someone could foster her until the middle of January (I know, two months, but I'll be out of town from the middle of December until the middle of January), I might be able to adopt her. It's a bit sooner than I planned to bring him a girlfriend for Rory, but I'm sure we could squeeze her into our apartment somewhere. 

You know, come to think of it, it might work out so that Rory will be staying in Fairbanks with my boyfriend for the month while I'm in Washington. If this is the case, she might be able to fly into SeaTac as early as January 6th. She could have a week's rest with me at my mom's house, then fly with me in cabin home to Fairbanks.


----------



## Strongheart

I won't know more until tomorrow.


----------



## Pipp

The dwarfs are a bonded pair I believe. 

They're the priority at the moment, if the info is right. (They may end up being 'new zealand dwarfs'). 

Can't imagine the Flemish being hard to place. 

The lop should be good to go, I know somebody who is definitely looking for one not THAT far away, and even if that one isn't a match, surely a rescue will hook her up with one that is a match and make room for the shelter bun? 

But for now, I'm concentrating on the Dwarfs. 

Who can foster to buy us some time and where are you located? We'll start working on transport. 



sas :clover:


----------



## pla725

Any news?

Saw this on the yahoo group rabbit rescue people:

Re: [RabbitRescuePeople] Re: URGENT: UPDATE: Hagerstown, MD 


I am in Baltimore - sort of near Hagerstown. I can grab the bunnies and hold them until you can make arrangements. Also, I'm travelling to PA for the holiday, if that helps.

Nancy <[email protected]>


----------



## TinysMom

I don't know why I can't get these dwarfs out of my mind....I'm not even a dwarf gal although I do love my Tio to pieces.

I hope someone takes them before I try to talk Art into it and hear him say "no" one more time...

Peg


----------



## Strongheart

The dwarves are being pulled on Monday. I will take them and assess them. We can see what they are like.

The flemmie has an app. Hopefully someone with good intentions. This meat rabbit/dog fighting territory. 

More later.

The dwarves were described to me as unbelievably skittish. Hmm...we'll see. Even some rabbit people don't understand dwarves. This might be the case with this assessment.


----------



## pla725

That is good news.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

*Pipp wrote: *


> They told me the Mini-rex is a male... wasn't the Flemish female?
> 
> If somebody thinks the dwarfs can survive a flight to Vancouver and they can makearrangements, I'll take 'em here.
> 
> None of the 'cage aggressive' or 'skittish' buns I've taken in have ever turned out to be that way once they got here.
> 
> 
> 
> sas


If any could be sent to Vancouver, I'll help with fostering as well!


----------



## Haley

Pipp, whats the word on the people in DC? Bunderground people are wondering if they are interested in the lop...


----------



## Strongheart

I can no longer take the 2 dwarves at this shelter. They were to be pulled on Monday, but another bun I had committed to a while ago will need to come here sooner than I expected.

So they are still in grave danger.


----------



## Pipp

Ack! I'm not receiving notifications, missed this!

My roommate is going to DC Dec. 5th, he'll be there until early January, I think if we can get the Lop bunny to them while he's there, it will be a lot easier. 

Re: the dwarfs, wish I would have noticed this post earlier, could have tried to deal with finding somebody in PA. 

I can still take them here(as can April/PixieSixx), but transportation will be a problem. 

Although on the offchance somebody's flying to LA and can get them there, a friend is coming for a visit soon... although not sure she'll be able to take them, she's flying stand-by, but I'll check. 



sas :?


----------



## TinysMom

I wish I had some way to get these to Texas as I have had calls before asking me if I knew anyone who had Netherlands to sell (from people who had researched rabbit breeds, etc). 

I am betting that with some socialization - they'd be just fine. 

I'd love to help - but my hands are tied financially right now - I hope y'all can find someone to take them! I have the cage space - just no means to get them here.

Peg


----------



## PixieStixxxx

What happened to the lop? His bio was taken off petfinder O_O!!

Have any of the rabbits been taken out of the shelter?


----------



## Pipp

They're closed until Monday, I'll check on the Lop then. 

The person I talked to said they weren't going anywhere any time soon, but we know the dwarfs have to get out PRONTO.

Wehave peoplearound the country willing to take them -- I think one in the St. Louis area and one on the CDN/NY border can take them all of need be. We need to see what transportation avenues we have.

I'll throw an ad up on Craigslist seeing if anybody is flying out of Baltimore on an airline that will take rabbits in the cabin.

Can somebody see what Bunderground may have going?St. Louis is a far drive, but a freebie in the cabin flying is first choice, maybe putting them in the hold is another. 

Can someoneprice out cargo for one or multiples? 

I got a good response from my Indianapolis - St. Louis Craigslist ads, but they filtered in over a couple of weeks, not that great on an instant turnaround. 

I'll get in touch with Nancy in Baltimore to seeif, whenand how long she can hang onto them. 

ADDITIONAL: Strongheart, can you find somebody to take their pictures? Really hard to fall in love with a blank space. A pic is worth a 1000 words, but if there isn't one, then at least the 1000 words should be descriptive and reliable. 

(The Flemish in particular is likelyto have a demand, I've seen more posts looking than offering, but half the time theyaren't reallyFlemishes). 



sas :?


----------



## Haley

Tracy with Bunderground said shes willing to pull the dwarfs if someone is interested. Heres the problem though, you get bunderground involved and everything has to be approved through them. Its a lot of hassle and theyre very picky about where bunnies go..

Alicia, do you know anyone in your area who might be willing to help?


----------



## JadeIcing

:?Not our rescue we just took 3 through emergency situtions and are short on cash.We had one recently pass away that rung up a bit of a bill. RIP Flower.Also a few returns.

HRN out of Mass has been full as far as I know.

I will see if anything can be done.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm giving prices per Continental which would probably be one of my first choices for flying rabbits at this time of year since their hub is in Houston (aka not overly cold).

If the two rabbits together plus their carrier is 9 pounds or less...then it is $119 plus $5 security charge plus .24 per pound weight tax or something (I forget what it is called).

If the rabbits and carrier are over 9 pounds but under 50 pounds then it is $189 plus $5 security deposit and .24 per pound. 

With Continental they do not need a vet check if the weather is within certain parameters (I think higher than 18 degrees and lower than 90 degrees or something like that). 

As far as Frontier Airlines goes - it is $85 for up to 50 pounds of rabbits plus carriers combined. However, each animal must be vet checked and have a health certificate.

I'm not sure about any other airlines at this point in time - sorry.

By the way, this information is about if they fly in the cargo area.

Peg


----------



## Haley

Yeah and forgot to mention Bunderground wont allow bunnies to fly cargo so if theyre involved thats a no go as well.

But..we might have someone in that area wanting to help out. I'll let you know if I hear more


----------



## pla725

Sas posted this on Rabbit rescue people:

Well, we thought a rescue could pull the Dwarfs but now they can't.  We definitely have a place for all of them outside of St. Louis, it's just a long haul. I'll be looking for people who may be flying from Baltimore to St. Louis (or somewhere else close enough to do the rest by car) and can take them either onboard or as luggage if need be. (Worse case scenario is cargo, we'll just have to work on raising some money).


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Pipp

I've spent all day on this and I'm still not sure what's going on. Nancy in Baltimore will take the dwarfs in as temp fosters, but needs a rescue to pull them (I presume). I thought Strongheartwas able to do that, but apparently she can't. Got a note fromStronghearttelling me this andgiving me the SolomonIsle rescue contact info saying "IF they haven't already beenput down". 

So it may be that Stronghearthasn't been keeping in touch withthe shelter.I thought that whenshe posted she couldn't take them Monday she'd be telling the shelter something else was in the works, but maybe not? 

I've already called the shelter enough from my area code making enquiries about the other bunnies I figured ifI called againthey wouldn't believe me, but if I've let thisfall through the cracks I'll be devastated. :nerves1



sas ray:


----------



## pla725

You've done more than most trying to get these rabbits out of there. Keep trying. Sorry I can't do more from here but I already have six. Our rescue is overwhelmed as well.


----------



## naturestee

et: Pipp, I really hope those rabbits get out, but we can't save them all. Although that doesn't stop us from trying. I think you've done all you could.

:hug:


----------



## pla725

I checked the petfinder site. There are only three rabbits listed. 

http://www.hswcmd.org/petfinder.shtml


----------



## Pipp

These bunnies have places to go and people to take them, it's just stupid communication stuff. 

Nancy had voluteered days ago to take them, she'll even go get them. 

Now it's just rescue/shelter politics/admin stuff.



sas


----------



## pla725

Red tape. I hate red tape.


----------



## Strongheart

I can't get the rabbits released to me. I have forwarded the email to the person who can get them out if they are still alive. It is frustrating because I have adoptions pending and would have room in another few weeks.

Now the shelter I volunteer with, another one, I am the person who does rabbit adoptions there and when the time comes that they are overwhelmed, I will be hoping this list can help me get some of them out of there because they put down more than most and I hope to have them not do that anymore.

Meanwhile, I need help with doing a home check for a long distance adoption in Pittsburg so maybe someone can help with that? Thanks and this list is great!


----------



## Haley

Strongheart, are you a member of Bunderground? It seems theres a lot of people in that area who can get them out but cant keep them. I can get you their contact info if they are people you would be able to deal with.

Also, we have two very trustworthy members in that area in PA (I think). You can PM me if you need help and I'll try to get ahold of them for you


----------



## Strongheart

Hi Haley,
Yes I used to belong to BGRR and have just signed up again. Thanks.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Does anyone know if two of the rabbits have been put down? Pipp, will the shelter not tell you anything about them? I used to live in Maryland, wish I still did because of this!


----------



## Haley

Someone called the shelter today and the NDs have another week or so. There are some local options. Its looking like it might be ok.


----------



## Pipp

Yay!! Nancy is getting the Dwarfs tonight I think. She and Tracy from Solomon Isle picked up the ball and are running with it.  

Apparently all the bunnies have now been adopted.  

Tracy said she may have placements in MD for the dwarfs, if not, we have some time now to find something closer than the current options. 

Thanks to all! :big kiss:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Excertping, quoting, lilbitsmom from the Michigan thread ...

"It just shows you what good things can happen when people come together and help each other for a greater cause." - lilbitsmom 

Let's hope the shelter will work with the folks who can offer them a new life, second chance. 

What greater gift could a shelter give?? Especially when options are talked about ~ and presenting themselves. Sometimes a little time is all it takes, together with helpers.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So glad to hear that things have been solved!!!


----------



## Leaf

I'm glad the rabbits made it out!


----------



## osprey

Way to go guys!

:goodjob


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Awww, I'm so happy for these buns! =]


----------



## Pipp

Latest word from Tracy at Solomon via email...

---------------

I do have a confirmed MD home for these two buns.

Nancy, let me know once you've pulled them and I'll

set you up with Vanessa. She's in Silver Spring.

Tracy

-----------

:woohoo


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

YES!!!!! Congrats and hugs to everyone who worked so diligently on behalf of those sweet bunnies! Y'all are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Haley

Vanessa is the one I was talking about- shes a bunderground member as well and had offered to take them but no one was putting it into effect. Im so glad Tracy stepped in, shes awesome!


----------



## Pipp

Note from Tracy... Hopefully she'll have pics and descriptions to post soon. (Not sure if they're bonded or what).

> Subject: RE: FW: Hagerstown bunnies

> Hi, S.

> The two dwarf boys are staying with Nancy, but allmy

> possibilities for local placement of the two dwarf

> boys are falling through. Any chance that anyone on

> rabbitsonline might still be interested? I can send

> you photos/descriptions of them.

> Thanks.

> Tracy


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Ohhhh nooo =[ Someone please give them a good home!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Good luck, little dwarfies! I'll be curious to hear what she has to say about them and whether or not they're bonded.


----------



## Pipp

These guys did end up at least in foster care.  

sas


----------

